
Show HN: Reactive Resume, a free and open source resume builder - AmruthPillai
https://rxresu.me
======
AmruthPillai
It’s with extreme excitement, happiness and relief that I can now say,
introducing… Reactive Resume v2.

With nearly 1.7k stars on GitHub, around 100 closed issues and feature
requests, I heard you loud and clear and revamped the project from the ground
up, and boy, am I excited to hear what you guys think about this!

Without much ado, here’s the link to the all new Reactive Resume:
[https://rxresu.me](https://rxresu.me)

For those of you who are not aware of the project, here’s the cliff note:
Reactive Resume is a free, open source, ad-free, private app that focuses on
making the mundane tasks of creating, updating and sharing your resume a piece
of cake.

Here is a subset of features introduced in the all new revamp: \- Manage
multiple resumes with one account, and sync your data across devices \- Sign
in with Google, or sign in anonymously just to test the app \- Send your
resume to others with a unique sharable link \- Structure sections and change
layouts the way you want to \- Import your existing JSON Resume in one click
\- Everything is still free, and always will be.

Please do take a few minutes to go through the app, and if you loved it, let
me know in the comments below on what could be better. Thank you so much for
all the support!

